

Bookmarklet: Hide MG Siegler's posts on TechCrunch - ahmetalpbalkan
http://rpa.tl/hidemg

======
MattLaroche
I'd post on the page this bookmarklet is hosted, but there's no commenting on
it, so I'll post here instead:

This is great! MG was one of the reasons I was tempted to unsubscribe from TC.
His headlines are over the top to drive traffic, and he is not at all
objective when it comes to Apple (for) or Android (against).

Arrington's rant against Caterina Fake was what sealed the deal for
unsubscribing from TechCrunch.

Now that I subscribe to HN and GigaOM, I'm better in the loop with less
sensationalism.

~~~
OpieCunningham
Indeed. Though I love an Apple product as much as the next MG, I find his
articles lacking in something (the recent one about the Apple/Google/Nortel
patents comes to mind - somehow I suspect the situation was nothing at all
like he described it).

And since Arrington has been a massive thumbs down for me for some time and
Sarah Lacy is just blah, the best bookmarklet-type solution I've found for
dealing with Tech Crunch is /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1

------
tariqk
...or I could just unsubscribe to TechCrunch, and use Hacker News and Techmeme
as a filter to figure out what was interesting and what isn't.

